# nyc electrician apprenticehips?



## Sphinx (Aug 11, 2008)

hi all, my name's dave im 21 yrs old, ive been wondering about how to join local 3 (in new york city) for some time now. ive been calling up companies asking about apprenticeship programs and its been fruitless. my math is in good condition (knowledge up to calculus) and ive actually completed all my required electrical classes for a 2yr degree. ive even aced all my electrical classes

so i have good knowledge of electrical theory and my math is good...i just need help getting my foot in the door. i need help from the ppl who can give it (the good ppl of this forum)

any leads i can follow up on or any info whatsoever would be very very highly appreciated.

- frustrated but still have hope


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Have you tried contacting the actual IBEW location? That would be your best bet. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum first off. Secondly, call the hall and ask about the next enrollment session.


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 11, 2008)

good to be here and recieving help!
thank you guys for responding so quickly.

i have contacted the actual IBEW local 3 location http://www.jibei.org/apprentice.asp

and like it is listed on the site, they say they have no openings for apprentices. but some of my friends have gotten in very recently, so i can only wonder, perhaps i should go in person to ask for info, as a phone call may not seem as..."serious" about getting into the program...

i will keep trying to contact all sources i have so far.

u guys are the elders though, so what else do you guys think i should do or try?


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Welcome to the forum first off. Secondly, call the hall and ask about the next enrollment session.


by "call the hall and ask for the next enrollment session" do you mean, call the IBEW location and ask them when they will be opening for new apprentices?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Sphinx said:


> by "call the hall and ask for the next enrollment session" do you mean, call the IBEW location and ask them when they will be opening for new apprentices?


 
158-11 Harry Van Arsdale Jr Ave.
Flushing, NY, 11365-3095
Main Number: (718) 591-4000
_White Plains Office_ - (914) 948-3800
200 Bloomingdale Road
White Plains, NY 10605​


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks, i see you take care of alot of ppl on this forum, much obliged. ill call them tomorrow mornin and see what happens


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Sphinx said:


> thanks, i see you take care of alot of ppl on this forum, much obliged. ill call them tomorrow mornin and see what happens


Your welcome. Good luck. If you'd like to read a little.

http://www.local3.com/Unionworlds/pdf/july2008.pdf


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Welcome to the forum*

I hope you find what you need.


----------



## artisanelec (Aug 6, 2008)

*Better off*

Better off looking for a non union job. I am sure local # 3 will soon take in every contractor they can find. And then you don't have to do 5 years of school. And that is the best way to get into local 3 these days. This way there will never be full employment........................


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Damn..I have to agree with the last poster.....I did 5 and a half years of apprenticeship...haven't had a full year since 2002..and the local gives our back door guys a guaranteed 2 or 3 years of steady work....but working for a shop that may go union is a gamble....call the hall...718-591-2000....or 718-591-4000...

You can ask how to go about getting an application for the apprentice program in the A division..also..ask about obtaining an application for the E....elevator division

ONE thought, though, kid...you're only 21...ever think about going to college to eventually get a job where bad backs...bad knees..bad lungs..carpal tunnel syndrome....and steady unemployment is not the norm?...just a thought


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> Damn..I have to agree with the last poster.....I did 5 and a half years of apprenticeship...haven't had a full year since 2002..and the local gives our back door guys a guaranteed 2 or 3 years of steady work....but working for a shop that may go union is a gamble....call the hall...718-591-2000....or 718-591-4000...
> 
> You can ask how to go about getting an application for the apprentice program in the A division..also..ask about obtaining an application for the E....elevator division
> 
> ONE thought, though, kid...you're only 21...ever think about going to college to eventually get a job where bad backs...bad knees..bad lungs..carpal tunnel syndrome....and steady unemployment is not the norm?...just a thought


 
Could you sound a little more pro union?


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

I am very pro union....my whole family is union....didn't I give the kid some direct info on getting into the local??


----------



## splinetto (Aug 29, 2008)

What I would do is get ahold of a BA in charge of picketting and sign up ...They might even pay you...They do here.....The other thing would be to get involved in a Labor club and do whatever they ask as for as political stuff...Handbillings.. phone banks ....You will meet alot of people and if they know you are serious they will bend over backwards for you...


----------



## Jason Li (Dec 27, 2013)

randomkiller said:


> 158-11 Harry Van Arsdale Jr Ave.
> Flushing, NY, 11365-3095
> Main Number: (718) 591-4000
> _White Plains Office_ - (914) 948-3800
> ...


Hi, Could you help me to answer my confusion? Thanks! I have worked as a Electrician helper for about 3 years in a non-union electrical company. I was trying to get into the union apprenticeship, but always no answer from them... My goal is really want to be a licensed electrician. I knew there is about 7.5 years work experience to qualify to take the examin NYC. My question is do I have to be in the Union apprenticeship program to qualify as the working experience? If not, what is first license should I to prepare? I noticed other state has a lot of different levels license, such as Journeyman, foreman, master electrician. But in NYC's gov website, I only found Master/Special Electrician license requirement...is that meaning NYC doesn't need any other level license to get into the master electrician license? 
It looks like I have so many questions...haha...please help~~I really want to be an electrician...I hope I didn't waste my time to work in the non-union electrical company...Thanks again!


----------

